# Monitor kaufen... Aber welcher?



## lukas1234321 (25. Januar 2012)

Hallo an alle...

Ich möchte mir gerne einen neuen Monitor kaufen aber ich weiß echt nicht welcher gut
ist oder nicht... Bitte helft mir. Am besten wäre ein 24 - Zoller mit Hdmi, Dvi, Klinke usw.

Was für einen soll ich nehmen?

Preis-Bugdet : 150,-

Danke im vorraus

Lg Lukas1234321


----------



## facehugger (25. Januar 2012)

Diese erfüllen alle deine Ansprüche:


ASUS VS238H, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Acer LED S2 S232HLCbid, 23" (ET.VS2HE.C01) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
http://geizhals.at/de/682553
http://geizhals.at/de/548464
zu den beiden ersten Monis kann ich aber nichts sagen Letzterer wird hier oft empfohlen. PS: der Unterschied zwischen 23/24 Zoll ist mMn zu vernachlässigen... Ich selbst habe jenen:


SAMSUNG SyncMaster S23A300B 58,42cm 23Zoll Wide TFT: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
und kann nicht klagen

Gruß


----------



## lukas1234321 (25. Januar 2012)

Tut mir Leid falls ich es noch nicht erwähnt habe...
Mit dem Monitor würde/werde ich:

Filme gucken,
Zocken,
Arbeiten,

Usw...

Gibt aus "Gamer-Monitore"?


----------



## Own3r (25. Januar 2012)

Ich rate dir zum ASUS VS238H. Er ist ein preiswerter Monitor mit guter Technik.

Er (oder Modelle der Serie) wurde auch schon von ein paar Leuten ausprobiert und positiv bewertet.


----------



## facehugger (25. Januar 2012)

Wenn du wirklich einen 24Zöller bevorzugst, würde ich den iiyama nehmen... Dieser ist auch top, kostet aber ein bissi mehr:

http://geizhals.at/de/668654

Gruß


----------



## lukas1234321 (25. Januar 2012)

Ich bin etwas pigelig... tut mir leid.
Aber gibt es auch gute "24-Zoller" ?


----------



## facehugger (25. Januar 2012)

lukas1234321 schrieb:


> Ich bin etwas pigelig... tut mir leid.
> Aber gibt es auch gute "24-Zoller" ?


"Gute"??? Mit Acer wäre ich vielleicht etwas vorsichtig, aber mit Asus, Samsung und auch dem iiyama machst du nichts falsch. Letztgenannter muss nur an seinem Ruf arbeiten

Gruß


----------



## lukas1234321 (25. Januar 2012)

facehugger schrieb:


> "Gute"??? Mit Acer wäre ich vielleicht etwas vorsichtig, aber mit Asus, Samsung und auch dem iiyama machst du nichts falsch. Letztgenannter muss nur an seinem Ruf arbeiten
> 
> Gruß


 
Ich meinte damit eigentlich ob es auch 24 Zoller bis 150,- gibt.


----------



## facehugger (25. Januar 2012)

lukas1234321 schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit eigentlich ob es auch 24 Zoller bis 150,- gibt.


Such dir hier einen raus:


Monitore/TFT 16:9/16:10 mit Diagonale ab 23", Diagonale bis 24", Anschlüsse PC: DVI/HDMI | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Gruß


----------



## Painkiller (26. Januar 2012)

> Ich bin etwas pigelig... tut mir leid.
> Aber gibt es auch gute "24-Zoller" ?


 
Gut ist immer relativ! Oftmals ist es der Fall, das der Preis nicht immer was über die Leistung aussagt. 
Auf jeden Fall würde ich als Kapital ca. 180-190 € ansetzen. Dafür hast du dann aber auch wirklich was ordentliches auf dem Tisch!  

Hier sind ein paar "gute" 24" Monitore die allesamt 100% Spieletauglich sind! 

ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
iiyama ProLite E2475HDS, 23.6" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Wenn du einen richtigen "Gamer"-Monitor suchst, dann den BenQ. Der kostet aber etwas mehr als der Rest. 
BenQ XL2420T, 23.6" (9H.L7PLB.QBE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## lukas1234321 (26. Januar 2012)

Ich habe eine frage, und zwar:

Lohnt es sich ein Monitor von Acer für 140,- zu holen?

Link: Acer S232HLCBID 58,5 cm Slim LED Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Bzw. Die 24-Zoller variante?

Oder lohnt es sich eher den Asus 23/24-Zoller zu holen?

Link: http://geizhals.de/641051


----------



## Painkiller (26. Januar 2012)

Von Acer halte ich nicht so viel. Da gab´s in der Vergangenheit zuviele Probleme mit den Monitoren. 

Ich würde eher zum ASUS greifen.


----------



## lukas1234321 (26. Januar 2012)

Gibt es denn noch andere (bessere) für ca. 170-180,-?

Welcher ist den sehr gut für diese Preisspanne?


----------



## Painkiller (27. Januar 2012)

lukas1234321 schrieb:


> Gibt es denn noch andere (bessere) für ca. 170-180,-?
> 
> Welcher ist den sehr gut für diese Preisspanne?


 
Ich zitier mich hier am besten selbst..  

_



			Hier sind ein paar "gute" 24" Monitore die allesamt 100% Spieletauglich sind! 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


> _ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) | Geizhals.at Deutschland_
> _iiyama ProLite E2475HDS, 23.6" | Geizhals.at Deutschland_
> _Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland_


----------



## lukas1234321 (27. Januar 2012)

Danke an alle die (die mich ertragen mussten) 

Ich habe mich jetzt für den Asus VS238H enschieden (40,- für ein Zoll mehr wäre Schwachsinn)
Nochmal danke an alle für die guten Vorschlage usw...

Ganz großer Dank an :

<<Painkiller>> und facehugger

Vielleicht mache ich mal ein review...

Lg Lukas1234321


----------



## Painkiller (31. Januar 2012)

Immer wieder gerne! 

Wir freuen uns wenn wir helfen können.  

Kleiner Tipp noch:

Stell dir den Monitor manuell ein. Die verschiedenen Modi der Hesteller taugen meist nichts.


----------



## lukas1234321 (31. Januar 2012)

Gibt es eigentlich schon ein paar Reviews zu dem Monitor (hier im Forum) ?
Ich habe nähmlich nichts gefunden...


----------



## Painkiller (31. Januar 2012)

lukas1234321 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich schon ein paar Reviews zu dem Monitor (hier im Forum) ?
> Ich habe nähmlich nichts gefunden...



Google hat auch nichts ausgespuckt. Mit Außnahme von Youtube-Reviews.


----------



## lukas1234321 (31. Januar 2012)

Hmmm schade... Vielleicht mache ich ja eins (wenn der Monitor erstmal ankommt  )
Mal gucken. Aber danke nochmal.


----------

